

Visualizing Hash Functions - choult
http://gfredericks.com/gfrlog/98

======
shawabawa3
he says

>I'm hoping this sort of diagram can give an appreciation for how complex hash
functions are, both absolutely and relative to each other

but it seems like the images are designed to make them look much more complex
than they actually are.

On the wikipedia page the pseudocode for sha1 is just 64 lines of fairly
straightforward code. Also, 90% of the circuit diagrams are just loop-
unrolling. Wikipedia has a much simpler diagram [1] of a single iteration that
is a lot more enlightening.

It seems like the only goal of these diagrams that succeeds is

> be fun to look at. I love things that give a sense for how crazy-complicated
> computers look from certain angles.

But that's quite a feat in and of itself :)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SHA-1.svg>

~~~
andrewcooke
also, on the md4 diagram, it seems like most of the left column of vertical
lines are carrying zeroes, so do not affect the output.

